

Nothing inside infinity - RiderOfGiraffes
http://danielcolquitt.wordpress.com/2010/06/17/nothing-inside-infinity/

======
jonsen
I don't quite buy his argument. A fence in the shape of a Sierpiński triangle
would have infinitely many enclosures each of infinitely small area. Not one
enclosure of infinitely small area.

Doesn't that make a difference?

∞•0 is not necessarily the same as 1•0

